# Kernel32.dll Problem durch Virus



## KukiW (29. April 2004)

Hallo und Guten Morgen,

nach ein paar Tagen eigenständiger Suche nach Problemlösung hoffe ich, dass
ich unter Euch jemanden finde, der mir weiterhelfen kann. Ich versuche, das Thema kurzzufassen:

vor ca. 1 Woche kam ich auf der Googlesuche nach einem JavaScript auf eine
HTML Seite, bei der ich mir mit dem Öffnen den VBS Redlof A auf den Rechner
holte - Norton Antivirus schlug Alarm, meldete aber 'repair failed'.
Ich habe dann einige Male den PC durch den Virusscanner laufen lassen 
(ist immer 'upgedated'), es kam dann kein Hinweis mehr auf eine infizierte Datei.
Ab diesem Zeitpunkt zeigte mir aber das Antispam Programm einen Kernel32.dll
Error und musste schliessen. Habe mich im Internet durch viele Postings zu dem Thema durchgelesen, bei mir aber keine Dateien gefunden, die vom VBS Redlof im Hintergrund angelegt werden. Auch der Symanthec Online Security + Virus Check hat nichts Negatives gebracht, das Antispam Programm habe ich inzwischen deinstalliert und trotzdem: 
Seit diesem Tag stuerzt mir der PC zigmal am Tag ab, oft online aber auch bei Clicks auf Objekte der Taskleiste und vor allem, wenn ich den Taskmanager aktiviere, weil sich ein Programm nicht mehr schliessen lässt.
Arbeite seit 1 1/2 Jahren auf Windows XP Professional und bisher lief alles tadellos.

Meine Frage an Euch: hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem VBS Redlof A oder mit Kernel32.dll. Kann ich dieses Kernel32 mit der WIN XP CD überschreiben?
Oder was liesse sich sonst machen?
Blöd ist, dass die Checkup Programme ja keinen Fehler anzeigen -
trotzdem ist irgendwo am Rechner ein 'Kuckucksei' - und das nervt  ;-0

Über Eure Ratschläge danke ich im Voraus,
mfG

KukiW


----------



## gothic ghost (29. April 2004)

hi,
das hier liest sich nach einer Lösung deines Problems , selber
keine Erfahrung mit dem Tierchen.


----------

